# Tests needed before starting



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello all

You're all so much knowledgeable about these tests that me so some help please  

http://www.londonwomensclinic.com/treatments/drugs_costs.html

Further down the page for the above link is a package of the blood tests. Does anybody know if there's a particular time of the month I should make the appt to get those done?

I'm hoping to book my consultation and get the tests done on the same day - trying to reduce the amount of times I go down to London. Then I'll need to see about remortgaging the house or getting a bank loan for the 3 deal thingy 

Many thanks

Emma xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi emma - just to let you know I got all my blood tests done between day 1-4 of my cycle - this is when the clinics like them to be done (as far as I know) - however other people may have been told other things - hope that helps

Katiex


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It does Katie - thanks. I had a feeling that was when I had them done before.

I'll ask my GP's to see if they'll do them but I bet they'll say no again. I might just write to the practice manager this time.


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

My surgery were funny about doing the blood tests and initially refused. I then pointed out to them that I hardly ever go to the doctors and have never spent a night in hospital and so therefore were not a strain on NHS resources!!  I think they realised I wouldnt go away and then reluctantly agreed! Good luck with it all. Single women cannot ger fertility treatment on the NHS so a few simple blood tests is the least they can do in m y opinion!! 

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats what I think too.

Right - I shall write a letter


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad you posted this, was thinking this afternoon I need to get things moving, was wondering if I can get the tests done it might give me an indication of if I can afford to wait or if now is the time to get things moving.  

Have GP appt next week so going to bring it up then and see if I can get the ball rolling


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Can someone please explain which of the tests listed on the link are directly related to our fertility? Sorry for asking such a   question but haven't seen a consulatant so have no idea.


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Jovigirl - I had quite a lot of tests done but I know these 4 are directly related to fertility and they need to be done on day 1-3/4 of your cycle

FSH
LH
Oestradiol
Prolactin

FSH I believe is an indication of ovarian reserve (e.g. how many eggs you have left) although I am no expert! If it is under 10 then that is good and means you will respond fairly well to any drugs you are given on your treatment (e.g. clomid, puregon)

Hope this helps somewhat - I expect some of the other girls know a lot more though

Katiexx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Katie that's great, will see if GP will organise them for me


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I ring the GP and say I know that  you are very busy and I didn't want to waste an appt with you as I am not ill can you leave the forms at the reception desk or send them to me
The FSH, LH, prolactin and oestrodial are done day 1-3 or 1-5 depends on clinic, and then progesterone is done on day 21 - this indicates if you actually ovulated (we don't always each month).
The sexual health tests are need hep b and c, hiv etc-
L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks JJ.

I just had my Heb B updated at work so thats one down!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

..and I think you can get the HIV and chlamydia done for free at local GUM clinic/sexual health clinic - I was going to do that if my GP didn't agree the tests. Fortunately she was lovely about it and got them all done for me. 

LWC doesn't ask for progesterone so you should be able to get them all done on days 1-4. I think the nurse took about 5 vials of blood for mine....and the chlamydia was a cervical swab rather than blood test

Good luck with persuading your GP Em, I agree with Katie that it's the least the NHS can do  

Laura


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats Lauris. I forgot you went to the LWC as well. Thats handy. Do you just get the GUM clinic to give you a copy of the printout to give the clinic the results?


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, I think so. I didn't actually have to go to GUM clinic in the end as my GP agreed to do them for me but I can't see why the wouldn't just give you a copy of the results. Certainly with the tests from the GP, I just asked the receptionist for full print outs when I rang to request the results and then went to pick them up the following day without a problem 

Fingers crossed you get it all sorted - the tx is expensive enough without having to pay for all the tests as well...

Laura


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I know - I had to pay for the blooming lot last time


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I also had my blood tests done via my GP surgery to have on the cost. 

You need to have the first lot FSH, Oestradiol, LH etc done when you are at your heaviest flow on your period.

How strange that some clinics don't also want a progesterone test. Surely this is one of the most important ones? If your GP is doing them for nothing then I'd have that done anyway - whether it's asked for or not because you need to know if you ovulate. 

I've a complete beginner at this whole TTC malarky (as a single woman) and already I've noticed how every professional tells you something different. I know a lot of women on here had an AMH test done but when I asked about it the doctor told me there was no point!! Who knows? 

I also had my STD tests done via a GUM clinic - the clinic that I contacted in Denmark were happy to just take my word for it that I was negative rather than me having to produce certificates.


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Just to add that my doc didnt really know anything about the test results - in fact I knew more than him! You girls and the internet are a valuable source of info when trying to interpret them. The clinic will know about everything as well so thats good. He doesnt seem to have any knowledge about womens health!! 

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Katie - I didn't even ask my doctor to interpret the results, just took the print outs to the clinic and discussed with the consultant there instead (partly because I wanted to save having to make another appointment with the doctor, so just asked the receptionist for a print out, but also because I suspected the doctor wouldn't be too much help in this case)

Violet - Yes it does seem a bit odd that LWC don't ask for progesterone I agree. Although I have a feeling I read that it can be quite common for people not to ovulate every month anyway, so I guess you would need to do the test over a course of a few months to see if there was a pattern emerging - and I don't suppose many GPs would be happy to do that for us for free?

You're right though in that we all seem to get different advice and opinions from our clinics. It's a complete minefield navigating all this and thank goodness we have this community to tak things through with - I'd have been completely lost without the information and advice I've gained on here...

Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have never had AMH and asked ARGC if I should and they don't believe in them! not sure why.  

We had our sexual health tests done at GUM clinics, my donor went to a private clinic  the first time, and then via the clinic the subsequent time.  I went to the GUM clinic and they in fact asked did I want the results sent to my home, collect them from the receptionist at the clinic or did I want a nurse to give them to me, I opted for the post. My GP has done all my subsequent tests since. 
The only bloods I get at the clinic are the immune bloods and daily bloods when stimming.
L x


----------



## Zoopy (Dec 27, 2007)

Just wanted to add that I also had inhibin-b done. I read quite a lot about it on the internet, and had to ask for it, at LWC. 

It's a more advanced, modern test that allegedly gives the most accurate indicator of ovarian reserve possible. It can apparently reveal whether your FSH is a true indicator or not. Our FSH lags behind inhibin b - so is slower to show up any change. So, for example, my FSH looked fine at 3 and then six months later at 6. All good and well. But my inhibin B showed a score of only 15, when on the appropriate scale it should be 45 for a healthy response to getting pregnant. This showed that my ovarian reserve was actually much lower than my FSH demonstrated, as my FSH simply hadn't caught up yet. 

Now, I realise that this might unnerve some of you, who are relying on your good FSH result as an accurate indicator. Please please don't be put off by what i've said above. Some clinics don't even use inhibin-b, and also rely on your FSH result. It's very new - less than 2 years old. MIght be one to ask about if you find you are struggling to respond to treatment.

If you search for inhibin-b on google, or search for the Plan Ahead website, it might tell you more.

Has anyone else had their inhibin-b tested?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Well, some good news from me for a change  

Had my check up with my GP today, went over everything we needed to, she asked me what my plans were for this year!  I was right in there .... stop smoking, lose weight and get ready to have my baby .... will you refer me to the fertility clinic please so I can get things in motion and get on the waiting list.  At this point I was expecting her to say make another appointment so we can discuss it more, this has happened before.  But, she said she will refer me but lets get some of the tests I need done with her first, so she can discuss them with me before and so I can take them with me to the consultation    I have my blood form, she said I can go straight away but I have decided to give it 2 more periods to get the pill properly out of my system, she agreed and I am to make a telephone appointment when the results are due so she can go through them.  During that appt she will do my referal.  She tried to check on line just to give me an idea of waiting times but they system wasn't working.  I am quite confident I will have her support through this, she has been such a help to me over the years with my depression and other health issues, she works with me rather than tells me what to do. The tests she has asked for are FSH, LH, Prolactin & Oestogen, there are about 6 others but think they are health related not fertility. She said to do them mid cycle wasn't specific about what day but after reading here I will go day 3 - 5 I think.

I'm guessing the tests will be about 8 weeks away, so in the meantime I need to sort out vitamin supplements, folic acid (I need extra high doses of this, think its 4-5mg/day), it might be getting ahead but I figure it won't hurt to start early,  and get off the damn weed while losing weight    Now that will be fun  

It was a freezing cold dark walk home at 6.45pm but I didn't walk a bounced home, felt like I was walking on pink fluffy clouds, smiling all the way.  I know its only a small step but to me it is massive  

Thanks for your help again ladies, I'd be lost amongst this maddness without you all xxx

Th


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Well done Jovigirl - so pleased you are getting the ball rolling!!   That is great news! Hopefully we will have lots of little babies on this thread over the next couple of years - I really do hope so!  

I have my appointment on wed - it will be good to get a professionals opinion on all the blood tests I've had done. I wish I had your GP, she sounds lovely  

katiex


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thats fantastic news Jovi   

That will make a great difference with GP on side.
I didn't see mine after he referred me (since been struck off !!) but have an appointment with one of the others later this week so will sound him out about a few things.

good luck with giving up smoking and losing weight - don't envy you one little bit, I've just started trying to cut down, have put sooo much on over the last year - 18months and haven't been able to shift it.

roo xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Jovi - that's fantastic news, how exciting for you! You're lucky to have such a supportive GP - especially as there aren't too many of them about it seems.

Looking forward to hearing how your appt goes Katie...

Roo - maybe we should start a 'losing weight/getting fit' thread - then we can all swap diet tips and shout at eachother when we eat too much chocolate   
I'm feeling quite virtuous having been to the gym tonight and also weighted myself and didn't put any on over Xmas (didn't lose any either mind you, but it was Xmas!)

Laura
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

But the meals and especially the desserts don't count at our meet up


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Well done, Jovigirl.  That is fantastic to have your GP behind you!

I did it all the wrong way round and just rang and made an appointment at the LWC and took it from there.  I then tried to get tests done through the GP and because the results a month to come back I ended up having to pay for them at the clinic anyway or I'd have missed my cycle.

Good idea too to wait for the pill to exit your system.

Liking the idea of a "Singles get fertility fit" thread.  I promised myself that I'd get out and exercise this non tx month but aside from some long walks, I've not really managed it.

Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

jovigirl good news that the GP gave your blood forms, FSH, LH,m oestrodial and prolactin need to be done on day 1-3 of your cycle (some clinics say 1-4/5) and the progesterone is day 21 to prove that you have ovulate.  The others like TFH,FBC, infection screens etc can be done anytime.

L x


----------



## Zoopy (Dec 27, 2007)

Jovigirl, it's a great feeling to get going isn't it? I feel the same. 

A friend of mine, 38, just pregnant on her first month trying with baby number two, recommended Fertility Blend to me. It has folic acid plus a load of other stuff. I started taking it this week. I can send you a link if you PM me. 

You have a fantastic doctor!

I love the idea of a Get Fit For Fertility thread. I don't need to lose weight or quite ****, but i do need to improve the quality of my diet, exercise and the big one for me, with my horrendous job, is stress, and how to combat it. I also need to practice more positive thinking! I'm starting now because i hope to do my first DIY attempt in mid April. 

Zoopy


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello all

Had a great GP appt. Actually managed to get to see my fav GP and he was very very good. Had agreed to do the tests and more besides before I'd really asked. Typical - just shows how some of them say no just for the sake of it. So I'm having Urea/Electrolytes/Creates, Oestradiol, FBC, Glucose, Liver function, LH, FSH, Progesterone, Prolactin, TSH.

I know it doesn't matter when for some of them, and that some have to be done approx day 2or 3 of bleeding, but is there anything I need to know about any of the others? They're all on the same form for the path lab which I'm thinking I might need to get changed. Is the progesterone at a certain time, and the glucose?

Many thanks

Emma


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

not sure about glucose as never had it done unless it is a fasting glucose but doesn't matter what day it is done on a cycle- you could ring the place you are having them done and ask.

The progesterone is day 21 usually  - unless you have erratic cycles and when on a monitored cycle at ARGC they asked for you to do a OPK and then 5-7 days after the surge.

Great news you had a good appt with the GP a positive start
L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Great news Emma, what a difference a good GP can make.  Another step closer

Mine have all been put on the same form too   not sure what to do


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I haven't seemed to have had half the tests everyone else has had.  So far have had my HSG, Progesterone test (day 21) and all the blood tests required for tx - HIV etc..
Haven't had FSH, perhaps my consultant will want that when we next speak, but got the feeling he was happy with the tests so far.  Must be a clinic thing as it seems to me that each one does something a little different to the other...
Am monitoring my cycle with the clearblue digital monitor, it's fab, expensive but worth it I feel.  Even tells me when AF is due!  So far it's been spot on.
It so makes a difference if you have a good doctor, my old doctor said that I was someone who deserved to have lots of babies - (hopefully she meant it as a compliment!)  and she really did everything to help.  In fact whilst I've been in Plymouth I popped in to see her with regards to the CMV re-test.  She was fantastic - makes such a difference.
Enough of my waffle!
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I've got a clearblue monitor - maybe should use it then to get the date of that other test right. Oh flipping 'eck - I bet I've put myself a month behind now. Oh well - you have to start using it on CD1 don't you?

I'm going to pop into the surgery with the form. It can't be right to get it all done on the same form. I'll hav to ask him to change them.

I'm CMV neg but the reprofit clinic haven't asked about that yet. Or HIV and the Heps.

Emma xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Emma, you can set your clearblue monitor up to day 5.  If you've not used it before it starts testing around day 6 - bonus for me as the first time I peaked really early and had a very short cycle.  This time I'm still waiting to peak, but feel that's more to do with the HSG - still gettingsome strange twinges.
Good luck with the monitor.  I've found it to be really useful.
Take care
Rachel x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Rose,

I had all my test done at LWC in one go so very easy - I didn't realise at the time that I could have had some done at GP however! From memory they are quite flexible & used to fitting people in quite quickly due to the unpredictable nature of  .

Afraid can't help re CMV as didn't have it done..........not sure what it is!!

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Rose,

Should be no problem scheduling an appt - I would give them a call tomorrow, book something provisionally and then call to confirm when AF arrives - just in case it's a bit unpredictable....
I've never had trouble getting an appt when I wanted/needed one

I think perhaps you don't need CMV. I had it done because it was on the list. When I tested negative for CMV, I queried if this would be an issue (far fewer CMV negative donors) and they said they don't match for CMV anyway because all their donors are screened to ensure the CMV virus isn't live and it's only if it is that there is a problem. Someone (I think it was JJ1) explained this much better than I just have. But basically I would assume if they don't take CMV into account, that you don't need CMV test - but perhaps check with the nurse when you call to make appt

Good luck!
Laura
x

PS I think it's a great idea to get the tests done - doesn't mean you have to rush ahead with tx, but at least you'll be in a good position to start when you do feel emotionally ready....


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Some advise please  

AF arrived - late afternoon. From what I can remember at the clinic that means CD1 is tomorrow. Is that right? Which days am I supposed to get the test done?

Love
Emma xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ignore me  

I'd asked before and found the answer   

I'll go tomorrow and wait until Day 21 for the other one

xxx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Emma,

Funny isn't it how you were looking forward to AF so you can start & I'm dreading it....checking my knickers every 20 mins!!!
Good luck this time Em.


XX


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats Dottie

I know what you mean. I thought the exact same thing when I realised the witch was here. One month its great too see her and the next................   

I was thinking about you today. 
I so hope you get some fantastic news tomorrow


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Rose - how much was the consultation?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Em x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Emma/Rose - My LWC consultation was £295  a few weeks ago so website still up to date.  

Just a general warning on tests tho.....I was chuffed that GP being uber supportive and doing all the tests for me but I went this morning on CD 3 to have FSH, LH, Prolactin, Oestriodal and the nurse warned me it is taking up to 6 weeks to get the results back on NHS up here!! Can't believe it.....wish the GP had told me that a few weeks ago!  Everything is so time dependent - I might be saving money but I'm losing time!  It definately rules out next Ovulation in 12 days which I was still hoping was a possibility if hycosy and scan on monday are ok.....now worried it puts next but one 'window' in jeapardy but have decided if results not back be beginning of next cycle then will get tests done privately - what is anyone's experience of the timelag for results on these ones at LWC or anywhere else?  Given that Easter weekend is now my first real opportunity for first IUI I've gone ahead and confirmed that ski holiday for first week of March......am justifying it as 'exercise' as now have 5 weeks to step up the diet and fitness focus!  crafty eh ? 

Dottie .....still got everything crossed for ya! 

xx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all,

I can definately vouch for the excercise Didi, I've found muscles I didn't even know existed and i've only had 2 1/2 days of skiing so far, another week to go 

roo x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Di - sorry to hear about NHS delays with test results. Mine came back in a week both times...wonder why it's taking so long where you are...
So frustrating when the timing is so critical isn't it? But at least you get the ski holiday in in the meantime  

People keep asking me what I'm doing for holidays this year (I'm quite well known as the girl who takes lots of exotic holidays - being single with no ties, and with lots of Air Miles built up from work means I've usually taken 3 or 4 short breaks a year plus a long holiday in the Summer). Quite tricky dodging that question this year as can't really make any travel plans. Have decided if IUI no 3 in March doesn't work, I'll take a month off, book a late Easter break and go somewhere nice, then come back and get on with IVF....

Laura
x


----------



## Zoopy (Dec 27, 2007)

Di, I got my test results from LWC in one week


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I get my blood test results back the next day, but the GP give me the forms (jusut got this months forms for bloods) for next week-and I get the results back the following day from the hospital labs- perhaps you could ask if you could the phlebotomy lab where the blood is processed.

Good Luck
Lx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ju - Hope you enjoyed your big bath!! I do get my bloods done every month more out of curiosity, I just get the forms from the GP - this morning I ran asked the receptionist to ask the Dr for them, and then he leaves them for me at reception.  They do vary my FSH has flutated from 10.4 to 5-6, 
My FSH I went from 6.3 in Dec 06, to 7.1 in Jan and 9.4 in Feb ( I put it down to stress) and then back down to the 6's.  2 months ago it was 10.5, then 9.4 so hoping it is going down again this week.

As for donors with height, they do tell you about donor height, my friends at LWC knew her donors height, build and education, job, she is petite but the men in her family are all tall so she didn't mind. Have you thought of sperm from abroad, I have been looking into DE in Spain as my plan B option, and I was told I would have no problem  getting a ED with dark hair and eyes, like me and my (sperm) donor.  My donor is is 5ft 11 and a bit, which is ok for me, as I am 5ft 5.

Ju i can't help you with the stats for IUI's, a friend of mine is doing the natural IVF at Create in South London.
take care 
L x


----------



## Zoopy (Dec 27, 2007)

Ju, I did a bit of research into the IUI v IVF thing, from the stats from about 5 London clinics, and I seem to remember that IUI was around 11% while IVF was around 19% on first attempt. I will try to find my notes and let you know if i've got that wrong.

I definitely concluded for myself that IVF had a higher success rate, especially if you looked at the rate after 3 attempts. 

Because I know I will be challenged to conceive via IUI, I think i may go straight to IVF. I think for you, you may want to balance up the level of intervention with the relative success. You see, you already know you are able to conceive. Or at least have been.

THe lister has a new 'IVF fertility caculator' tool online (i'd suggest trying to find it on the lister's website) which allows you to plug in a  few stats and it will tell you your likelihood for success with IVF.

I don't know about medicated v non-medicated I'm afraid. 

sarah xxx

ps, a big bath on a friday night sounds perfect! And thank you for the boy encouragement! I'm beginning to think I'm nuts. He's away this weekend with friends in Wales, who have a three year old. He's just called me, in character as a diplodocus ("long neck and small brain" apparently. Now, that sounds like one hell of sperm donor! ;-) Yep, I'll have the long necked small brained one please!). HE's been playing dinosaurs since 8am on a saturday morning. Another tick in the box!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
Have been busy travelling back up to Scotland and recovering - yet again - from this bug going round.
Am in the process of buying my little danish wigglies.  Have chosen the donor and sorting out the paper work as we speak!
All very exciting.  I do think that choosing the donor is a personal thing, I did look through the family medical history, which, to be honest, was more important to me than say education, but that's my view, purely because of the factor V gene that I carry.  Each person is looking for something different.
It did take me days to decide, but I got there in the end  - breathe a sigh of relief.  So the little danish wigglies should be here in April.  Not sure when I'm going for the IVF as yet, but just before summer sounds good to me - gives me the extra time to prepare and lose the weight.
Told my boss this week - she was wonderful!  So supportive I could've cried!  In fact she had guessed as I do mention the fact I'd like children all the time!!  We discussed the donor, how I'd feel and what support she can provide..... Bless her. Feel so much better now.
Anyway, enough of my rambling.
Take care everyone and good luck to all!
Rachel x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Apologies, posted in wrong forum!
Rachel x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Zoopy your stats seem very low for IVF are you looking at the right bits! although I do find them hard to understand at times 
The Bridge's are higher for mid 30's http://www.thebridgecentre.co.uk/update2.htm and do single women I had my positive there in 2006.

I don't like the Lister tool as I got 0%!!!but I guess it is based on their own clinics database.

Good LUCK
l x

/links


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm, the Lister tool gives me about 28% - better than the IUIs for sure - but not as high as I would have hoped....but at the end of the day, you can't put too much faith in the statistics - we're all individuals after all.

Rachel - wrong thread or not, great news re your sperm order. And your boss - what a wonderful response and how great to know you have her support for this. I wish I could tell my boss but I know it would just be very awkward (he's male and Finnish and would just be terribly embarassed and uncomfortable about it) so I'm not going to. If I end up moving to IVF, I'm going to take holiday where needed rather than asking for time off. Just think it will be easier - and I have plenty of holiday saved up, so shouldn't be a problem...

Ju - the HFEA site does give success rates for all the clinics but it's very hard to compare as some don't have enough patients having a particular treatment to give %....

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

The stupid blooming telephonist at the hospital told me the path lab was open today, so I didn't rush home from work yesterday to get my bloods done. I get up early, pay the £2.20 parking and its bl00dy shut!!!     

I'm so cross, I think thats put me a month behind as I'll be CD 4 on Monday and I think thats too late


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Em - how frustrating is that...

Although I think day 4 might still be OK. I'm pretty sure I was told days 2-4....so def worth double checking before you give up for this month....

Laura
x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Em - don't worry I think day four is still OK - the last set of tests I had were on day 3/4 so you should be fine - go on monday and get them all done and then you'll be ready to go!

Katiexxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Emma that is so frustrating are you near an A+E /walk in centre as the nurses there could take the blood if you have the forms.  If not day 4 should be fine as some clinics say day 1-5. My problem is I have stopped bleeding after a day so always prefer it right at the start.

L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks girls

Does that make a difference JJ1 - I doubt I'll still be properly bleeding by Monday

XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't know maybe ask them as it is the same cycle but I just think that as my AF is so short that the hormones must start turning around quickly as well
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Ju

The Bridge will push you to have tests that was my experience anyway.

AMH measures your ovarian reserve 
http://www.tdlpathology.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=201&Itemid=73

I think that if you say you want to try and given that you have a son I would go for the minimum testing.

The ultrasound in the early scan looks at the antreal follicles that you are producing that month.

Good luck
L x

/links


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi everyone

Quite sure my period has just arrived, not quite but something pink going on (tmi, sorry!).  That will mean monday will be day 4 so probably have to wait another month before I can get bloods done    Never know it might hold off until tomorrow.

On the plus side its day 25 today, last month I started day 25 too so here's hoping i'll have relatively regular cycles


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Lou, I was getting a little miffed at having to postpone.  So all being well Monday it is  

Thanks for your help x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Best of luck with the test Jovigirl
L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Jovi   

I always do the same as Lou said. If its after midday then the next day is Day 1.

My clearblue ovulation kit thing is showing some odd things for me  .

Mmmm - wondering what the bloods will show


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks JJ1

When are the results back Emma?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi there 

I imagine the first ones are probably back but I'll wait for the prolactin and then get them all at once xxxx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Good luck Jovi - here's hoping you don't have to postpone.

Dx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Got my results back not quite sure what it all means but think it is ok ... not sure if LH is low?

FSH 8.6
LH 2.4
Prolactin 107
Oest 197


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Jovi - your test results are very similar to mine - all within the normal category so you have nothing to worry about. 

Hope that helps

Katiexx


----------

